# Boeing XB-44 Superfortress Photos



## jzichek (Sep 27, 2011)

Check out this article at RetroMechanix.com on the Boeing XB-44 Superfortress, a B-29A upgraded with Pratt Whitney R-4360-33 Wasp Major radial engines of 3,000 hp each: 







This experimental engine testbed first flew in May 1945 and was essentially the prototype for the B-50, the core of the USAF's early postwar strategic bombardment capability. The accompanying gallery features 15 high resolution photos of this little known member of the Superfortress family.

-Jared


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool shots!


----------



## hub (Sep 28, 2011)

Imagine being the guy standing next to those four running up! no PPE in those days


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, nice shots....


----------



## hawkeye2an (Oct 3, 2011)

Great shots, thanks for sharing


----------

